# Jupiter Beach Flying In The Surf



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks more like Juno Beach then Jupiter?


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the job but at least you got a couple of good trips in before hand. Maybe they could transfer you to Georgia so you can get those trout streams dialed in.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like you had some fun, but sorry to hear about the job.
Next trip is on me when you can get out


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice work, how did the Snook get away? Snip you leader with the gills? Also, way to pimp the Okuma SLV. Sorry to see that about your job.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

ditto on the job :-[ 

at least you got some fun fishing in tho, hopefully things will work out for the best anyway.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks like a sort of pompano or something. Lol. 

But anyway, that's terrible about the job. 
It may not be a paradise island somewhere, but you can just make the drive to Miami and I'll put you on them beach bones with the long rod. It isn't the Turks and Caicos or anything, but they are still bonefish.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a palometa.
I've found them from Sebastian Inlet to the Keys.
Very tasty fish. Hard fighters on light tackle.

http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/pomppalo.html


----------

